# sheepshead



## mcdavidman (Mar 28, 2013)

Is any sheepshead showing up at fort Pickens yet?


----------



## keylargo (Oct 30, 2014)

I have not had any luck in the last several weeks, I have tried the back side of pickens and the pass near the rocks. I did not get even one bite. I am using live shrimp on a carolina rig with about a 3 foot leader. I am new at targeting the sheepshead so anyone reading please let me know if I am doing it right. I am more familiar with going after the reds and specks.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Still got a few weeks


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Redalert08 said:


> Still got a few weeks


March 8th is my bet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Popshot671 (Feb 23, 2015)

First off you need to shorten your leader, a ten inch leader is much better. Also, you need to be using an owner gorrilla light circle hook, like size 1 or 1/0. You'll definitely catch more sheepshead if you get into them on a shorter leader. I prefer 12 to 15 pound seagaur fluorocarbon. Good luck angler! Hope this helped.


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello, anglers, it’s been a long winter and I for one am ready for spring with some warmer temps.
Each year people guess when the sheepshead bite will kick off. 
I’ve been fishing these waters for almost 20 years and every year its like clock work when they show up. Usually it is with in 2-3 days of past years times.

Some small males with some big females are landed off and on the first week. (March 1- 8 ) Now I’m talking about the pass and the jetties, not bridges, but from my past experience it’s not going to kick off ( and I mean good fishing) in the pass till - March 12-15 or as late as even March 18th. 
The sheepshead run last about 5 to 6 weeks, depending on a few factors, water temperature and moon phase. When it starts is determined by water temperature and when it gets right they'll be their.

Tidal flow during the day plays a very big part in catching them, you can catch them on a neap tide, but moving water is much better.

Each year more and more boats show up in the pass to fish for these sheepies.

Take into account that these fish are spawning, so keep only what you can eat and let the rest go for future anglers and to help replenish the stock.
I always encourage my clients to only keep what they can eat while they are here, but if my client wants to keep a lot I do. I just hope that they don’t go to waste.

Here is my set up for sheepshead fishing.

_*Rod -*_ MH 7 GSX Gander Mountain Rod,
*Reel -* 4000 Stradic Ci4+
_*Line -*_ 20lb Spiderwire Stealth Braid,
*Swivel *-30 lb Black Berkely
_*Leader *_- 30 lb Flourcarbon about 14” long, sometimes I’ll step down to 20 if I don’t get the bites, but usually 30 lb is perfect.
*Hook *– I use two different hooks when fishing for sheepies, both are Gamakatsu hooks -- Live Bait Heavy duty 1/0 (#00411) if my clients want to set the hook and really can’t get the circle hooks or Nautilus Light 1 ( #332410 )
*Egg Weight *– Depending upon the current I use 1 oz - 3 oz

Hope everyone has a great 2015 season, be safe out their.
John


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Great info there thanks Capt.John.


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

Well we have told when. Now I will tell where. I would like to help the inexperienced anglers get out there and catch a few. Maby the whole population will be fished out this year. I'm sure Limit Out and Capt. John will be in the middle of all the boats. Local inshore fishing is making me sick.

Pipe in the Pass

30 19 680
87 18 633


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

*Sheapshead Run*

Can't wait!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

frayedknot said:


> I'm sure Limit Out and Capt. John will be in the middle of all the boats. *Local inshore fishing is making me sick.*


Oh get over yourself ya drama queen.

You're an adult, act like one.


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

And your an adult THE FISH? Why would you post a video of your buddy urinating at a public boat launch and posting it on the fourm? Isn't that against the law?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

frayedknot said:


> And your an adult THE FISH? Why would you post a video of your buddy urinating at a public boat launch and posting it on the fourm? Isn't that against the law?


Yes, I believe you're right. It IS against the law to post a video of someone standing next to a seawall. How silly of me!

Deviating away from your own flaws by pointing fingers at others, that's cute. I remember when I was in middle school.


----------



## mcdavidman (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys. I'm ready for it to kick off. I live an hour away and its not nice in the wallet to make the trip just to try it out.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

mcdavidman said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. I'm ready for it to kick off. I live an hour away and its not nice in the wallet to make the trip just to try it out.


Just watch the forum. ..wait for the posts to show up on sheepies


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

Better Yet! The Fish, fish those numbers and you will be rewarded with big 5 lb plus sheepshead. I like to Use Live Shrimp and Fiddlers. Gently lift your rod tip to see if you are getting bites. It's 60 feet there. There is a 30 ft pipe that runs perpendicular to the shore. This is where the spawn happens every year. So pinpoint them and wear them out. i remember when the pipes fell off the barge back in the 90's. I am glad I can help those of you looking to get into a real bite. Bull Redfishing in deep water is like fishing for trash fish. I am glad some of you younger anglers think that you have done something by posting bridge bulls. Find a bull on a shallow flat and then you will see if you have skills. It is good to see the redfish population grow in our bay system.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

frayedknot said:


> I am glad some of you younger anglers think that you have done something by posting bridge bulls. Find a bull on a shallow flat and then you will see if you have skills.


You've given new meaning to the word "pretentious." Your mindset is nothing short of disgusting.

I know this may be hard for someone of your stature to believe, but many of us, myself & my friends included, go fishing to have a good time & to enjoy ourselves. Not to impress people like you.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Traditionally the big females show up in the pass and at Ft. Pickins on the or a few days before the first full moon in March


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I am sitting on go, planning on decimating the sheepshead population by fishing them every day... See yA in the pass.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Can't wait to put a hurting on them like we did last year check out this shepherding pic . It took me a while to figure out the bite but when I did it was on .


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> Can't wait to put a hurting on them like we did last year check out this shepherding pic . It took me a while to figure out the bite but when I did it was on .


We'll definitely see yaw out there.....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> Can't wait to put a hurting on them like we did last year check out this shepherding pic . It took me a while to figure out the bite but when I did it was on .


 
ahh I remember that day,

tons of fun fosho good thing to do with the family and such. I tell you what cleaning that many fish had my hand hurting that part sucked hahaha nothing like a little sheepherdin after work


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Full moon is 4/4/15 they will start late March early April with the best bite the first week of April.


----------

